# rh powder



## arthur kierski (Aug 3, 2008)

i have 0,56 grams of rh powder which might be contaminated with pt and pd---if i boil this powder in ar,will i have pure rh or i have to do another way?


----------



## Lou (Aug 3, 2008)

You will have decently pure Rh. You will lose a bit to the AR as well though.


I would only do that with larger amounts so that I could go after the Pt, Pd, and any rhodium that goes into solution.


Lou


----------



## arthur kierski (Aug 3, 2008)

i am sending you a pm to tell you why only 0,56grams
thanks for the reply


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 4, 2008)

Rh under 8000, down 225 wow.


----------

